# أرجوكم ساعدوني أي عضو المشرفين الإدارة ...



## مــحمـد (20 فبراير 2008)

أرجوكم ساعدوني أي عضو 

بســـــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الحمد الله :​ 
الإسم : محمد إخوتي الأعضاء أحبتت هذ المنتدى لأنه لفت إنتباهي إلى الوظيفة التي أريدها​ 
( مهندس طيران )​ 
أريد أن أعرف عنها أشياء منها :​ 
1- ماطبيعة الوظيفة ؟
2- مالراتب لهذ الوظيفة ؟
3- هل الطلب على موظفيها كثير أم العكس ؟
4- هل بإمكاني فعل شيء لأتدرب عليها قبل دراستها ؟
بارك الله فيكم​ 

أي عضو لديه خبرة بهذ الأسئلة فاليجاوب زيادة الخير خيران​ 
أنتظر الجواب بفارغ الصبر أجوبتكم قد تغير حياتي !!!!

لا تخيبوا أملي فيكم​


----------



## بي سي (20 فبراير 2008)

*الرجاء عدم التكرار .........*

والله ياطويل العمر انا مشار ك بمشارك مثلك عن افضل تخصص لهندسة الطيران 
وقبل خمس ايام وانتظر الرد من المهندسين لكن ما احد يرد على
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
http://www.flying4all.net 

وانا اساعدك بالي اقدر عليه 
وشــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا



أخي الفاضل .... تقبل اعتذاري عن عدم تلبية النداء بالسرعة التي ترضيك .... و لكنها المشاغل التي تحط علي الشخص من الحين الي الحين 

كما اسمح لي بتحرير مشاركتك نظرا لخرقها قواعد الاشتراك و الدعاية لمنتديات اخري 

تحياتي 

مشرف قسم الطيران


----------



## م المصري (21 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا اعتذر بشده نيابة عن جهاز الاشراف في القسم عن اي تأخير حدث في الرد .... نظرا للانشغال 

و بالنسبة للعضو الفاضل محمد ... اهلا به في اي وقت و قسم الطيران تشرف بزيارته و عضويته 

و بالنسبة لتساؤلاته .... احب ان اخبره بانه يوجد العديد من المواضيع التي تناقش هذه المواضيع 

فانصحه اولا بالدخول علي لوحة اعلانات القسم 

~~~~~~[ لوحة اعلانـــــــــــات قســــــم الطيران ]~~~~~~ 

و يبحث في الارشيف المتخصص

و لكي اقرب المسافات احبذ الاطلاع علي هذه المواضيع 

لمن يريد دراسه الطيران .... و جولة في كليات و معاهد تدريس الطيران ‏

و 

() أين يعمل مهندس الطيران .. للمناقشة والاضافة ()

و في انتظار اي تساؤلات اخي الفاضل 

تحياتي ​


----------



## meee (21 فبراير 2008)

م المصري قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا اعتذر بشده نيابة عن جهاز الاشراف في القسم عن اي تأخير حدث في الرد .... نظرا للانشغال
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ....

أعتقد أن الأخ م. المصري هو أفضل من يستطيع الأجابة على هذا السؤال..

ــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــــ


----------



## مــحمـد (21 فبراير 2008)

للأسف لم أجد جوابا واحدا لكن مازات أنتظر شكرا لك أخي بي سي وم المصري وmeee

مازلت أنتظر الجواب بارك الله فيكم


----------



## meee (22 فبراير 2008)

مــحمـد قال:


> للأسف لم أجد جوابا واحدا لكن مازات أنتظر شكرا لك أخي بي سي وم المصري وmeee
> 
> مازلت أنتظر الجواب بارك الله فيكم



السلام عليكم ...

صديقي العزيز .. حاول أن تتصفح المواضيع التي أشار اليها الأخ م.المصري بصورة تفصيلية .. فبعد أطلاعي عليها وجدت أنها تحمل العديد من الأجوبة النافعة والمفيدة ..

1. بالنسبة لطبيعة الوظيفة, الشرح موجود بصورة مفصلة بشكل جيد في الروابط المشار اليها أعلاه.
2. معدل الرواتب يختلف من دولة الى أخرى.. لكن حسب علمي فالرواتب جيدة في هذا التخصص.
3. الطلب على الوظيفة يعتمد أيضا ً على الدولة التي تسكن فيها حيث يتم دراسة هذا الموضوع من قبل مختصين في وزارات العمل والأشغال لتحديد أمكانية الموارد البشرية المتوفرة على تغطية أحتياجات سوق العمل, عموما ً الجواب على هذا السؤال يعتمد على توقعات مستقبلية, أي في الحالات الخاصة قــد يكون هناك طلب ملح على وظيفة معينة لبعض الوقت وبمرور الوقت يتم الأكتفاء من هذا النقص الحاد. لكن هذا لا يعني أن الداخلين الى سوق العمل حديثا ً (لوظيفة لا يوجد عليها طلب ملح) لا يستطيعون أيجاد فرص عمل.
4. هل تقصد التدريب على طائرة؟ أعتقد ان هذا الأمر صعب بعض الشيء!! لـــكن تستطيع أن تقرأ, فالقراءة جزء من التدريب.

آمل أن تتخد قرار أختيار الوظيفة المناسبة بنفسك .. فالنجاح يعتمد على الطموح والقناعة .. طبعا ً, ما خاب من أستشار .. لكن أعتقد أنه من الأفضل أيضا ً أن تقوم بجولة بسيطة هذه الأيام لزيارة أحدى الجامعات المحلية والأطلاع على هذا الحقل و أيضا ً تستطيع أن تتحدث مع الكادر التدريسي أو الطلاب حول التخصصات المتوفرة وطبيعة الدراسة (المحلية). أعتقد بعد هذه الزيارة وبعد قراءة المواضيع المشار اليها أعلاه وتصفح مواضيع أخرى في الملتقى, ستتوفر لديك معلومات شافية عن هذا التخصص.

هذا ما سأقوم بعمله لو كنت مكانك.


ــــــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــــــ


----------



## م المصري (22 فبراير 2008)

العضو الفاضل _meee_ ........ ارفع لك قبعتي علي هذا الاداء المتميز 

و لك شكري و عميق تقديري 

و الاخ الفاضل محمد ....... ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت الي نقطة التقاء مع استفساراتك ..... و وفقك الله


----------



## بي سي (22 فبراير 2008)

مرسي أوي استاذي المهندس /// م المصري 
والف شكر وانا اسف جدا واشد الاسف لإدارة المنتدى ومشرف قسم هندسة الطيران
لعدم حذف عضويتي ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان ............

اخـــــــــــــــــــــوكـــــــــــــــــــم :
بـــــــــــــــي ســـــــــــــــي


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

بي سي قال:


> مرسي أوي استاذي المهندس /// م المصري
> والف شكر وانا اسف جدا واشد الاسف لإدارة المنتدى ومشرف قسم هندسة الطيران
> لعدم حذف عضويتي ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان ............
> 
> ...


 
يا اهلا بك يا بي سي في اي وقت ........ و قسم الطيران يتشرف بوجودك بين اعضائه 

اما عن قرار حذف العضوية فهو قرار استراتيجي ..... و لا يتخذ بسهولة ضد العضو المخطئ بحسن نية ...... و دفعه الحماس الي الحياد قليلا عن الطريق 

و رغم ذلك ...... فنفس القرار .... سيكون سهلا جدا ...... ضد من يكون وجودهم ضارا علي مصلحة المنتدي و اعضائه الفائقين 

مرة اخري ارحب بك ...... و اتشرف بوجودك ...... و اتمني ان استمع لاخبار رائعه تحدثنا عن التحاقك بأحد اقسام الطيران 

تحياتي العطره 

​


----------



## meee (23 فبراير 2008)

م المصري قال:


> العضو الفاضل _meee_ ........ ارفع لك قبعتي علي هذا الاداء المتميز
> 
> و لك شكري و عميق تقديري
> 
> و الاخ الفاضل محمد ....... ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت الي نقطة التقاء مع استفساراتك ..... و وفقك الله



السلام عليكم ...

لا شكر على واجب  

ـــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــ


----------



## بي سي (24 فبراير 2008)

م المصري قال:


> يا اهلا بك يا بي سي في اي وقت ........ و قسم الطيران يتشرف بوجودك بين اعضائه ​
> 
> اما عن قرار حذف العضوية فهو قرار استراتيجي ..... و لا يتخذ بسهولة ضد العضو المخطئ بحسن نية ...... و دفعه الحماس الي الحياد قليلا عن الطريق ​
> و رغم ذلك ...... فنفس القرار .... سيكون سهلا جدا ...... ضد من يكون وجودهم ضارا علي مصلحة المنتدي و اعضائه الفائقين ​
> ...


الله يجزاك خير وماقصرت والف شكر لك 
وان شاء الله اشارك بما فيه فائدة للجميع 
واكرر شكري لك ,,,,,,,,,,,,
لكن عندي سؤال صغير صغير؟؟
افضل جامعة بامريكا ؟.
وش رأيك معهد ماساشوسيتس للتكنولوجيا
وجامعة ستانفور واريزونا؟؟؟
وافضل جامعه هناك بغض النظر عن اللي انا ذكرته...
:11: 

_الف شكر لك يا مهندس مع التحية وفائق الاحترام_:1:


----------

